# Dimmer switch?



## payson (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello,
Pardon my ignorance but i'm curious regarding wiring a dimmer switch into a Brinkman element. One used for a light? If I'm not mistaken after market ones are available for switches that weren't originally wired this way, simply plug light into it. Even if I had to wire it in, would this be an option? I've looked at rheostat's online and don't know what would be appropriate. Basically, I need the simplest method possible! My electrical knowledge is slim to none. Does anyone on this site sell an electric temp controller? Now that I've seen jerky recipes and what not I'm obsessed with controlling it better. Gotta smoke some cheese too!
Thanks for the help!
Chris


----------



## up in smoke (Nov 27, 2006)

Just remember that element is 1500 watts! However I saw one on Ebay for $25. It was in-line extension cord w/rheostat controller. You might be better off buying a $10 hotplate and switching with Brinkmann element for your low temp smokes. :roll:


----------



## payson (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the advice! The $10.00 hotplate idea sounds like a winner. I'm guessing the whole affair can withstand temps inside the smoker? What would you consider the max withstandable temp to be? From what I've seen the hotplate, a small cord portion and the base w/ on/off switch and temp switch would all be inside the smoker. Or do you buy a hotplate, dissasemble it and re-assemble to suit your needs?


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 28, 2006)

As an Electrical Contractor, I can tell you NOT to use a standard 600W dimmer.  Find the "Name Plate" on your unit to see what wattage it draws and buy one accordingly.

Jeff


----------



## coz (Nov 28, 2006)

Jeff,if a person wanted to build their own electric smoker any recomendation for elements or controls?I have access to McMaster Carr and other simular outfits.Thanks


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 28, 2006)

Believe it or not, the old fashioned "Hot Plate" has seen more success than others.  If you have sound electrical knowledge, the options are quite limitless.

Jeff


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 28, 2006)

Being an electrician, I totally agree with So FlaQuer. That dimmer is not adaquate for your smoker.


----------



## payson (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks all! Just so happens I acquired a massive rheostat from a friend! It must weigh 20#'s. Industrial if ever there was! He assured me it could handle 1500 watts. In fact, he said he tested it under load! Whatluck!!


----------



## cheech (Dec 2, 2006)

The standard hot plate is what I use and it works great


----------

